

Daniel Ha, Co-Founder of Disqus, talks about the YC experience (and how to get accepted) - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/11/14/interview-with-disqus-part-2-the-y-combinator-experience/

======
Alex3917
I hate stuff being described as prestigious. It's so lazy. It's like telling
your girlfriend you like her because she's intelligent and has a nice
personality.

~~~
fallentimes
It can't be that prestigious if they let me in.

------
swombat
Am I the only one who is a bit spooked by the way she's holding that binder?

It's not a tanning reflector! You can let go of it!

------
vaksel
that chick has an annoying voice, makes you cringe when she talks

